# pand p archery charity shoot 2013 poster



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I'm in Ted. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Looking forward to it Ted! Always a good time.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

allready on the schedule wouldnt miss it.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Already have it booked Ted and with the changes your making will be even better this is one shoot not to miss well ran tourney for a good cause :darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

prizes rolling in already....


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking forward to it again Ted. Each year your shoot keeps getting better and better. Make sure you get a couple of those animal floaties for Paul and Rick so they can keep their beers from spilling while they spend the day lounging in the hot tub.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

should be fun


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

going for 2 pools this year lol lol so the kids can pee in their own lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've never been to teds shoot your missing out. I don't think it conflicts with the OAA fields this year either.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt goodies arriving daily


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well boys looks like we got a bush buggy from one of our sponsors ..might raffle this off .. goes behind your atv .... same as I had at the shoot ...Blake how many tickets do you want ... 5 bucks each or 3 for 10 ......mmmm now what should I go after lol


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Just put my name on it  that is coming home with me!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking forward to it Ted great job done last year. this is one shoot you can't miss


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Im in...as usual
Looking forward to the pool again

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt working on pop up target next week for novelty shoot any suggestions ?????oops did I ask for input ...lol lol


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ttt working on pop up target next week for novelty shoot any suggestions ?????oops did I ask for input ...lol lol


Just get Tinker to wake up after he has been drinking.....lol
U know i had to say that Ted

Andy


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

looking forward to making it there this year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oh so then a bear lol lol lol or swamp monster lol lol


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Another day closer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys RODNEY WRIGHT OF wright archery has commited to donating another custom bow worth 895 dollars again...Many thanks to rodney for his support


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

OAA Fields are 10-11 this year.Your good!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok Valley Rental just committed another sthil chain saw up for grabs guys again thanks greg at valley rental perth ontario ....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

talked to ctc maybe another fishing kayak worth 650 dollars we will see soon ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Rob at that hunting fishing store gave a verbal ok for this year as well ...looking good folks .....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ted, excuse a dumb expat, but is this Perth near Stratford?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll take this one.....No. Perth is not any where near Stratford.

Perth is Just South West of Ottawa.

Great shoot.......go if you can.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ok Valley Rental just committed another sthil chain saw up for grabs guys again thanks greg at valley rental perth ontario ....


That's great I could use a chain saw lol.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hope Charles the one you won already is working well for you... I`m getting excited ....booking things in preparation and doing paperwork so it goes smoothly...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> I'll take this one.....No. Perth is not any where near Stratford.
> 
> Perth is Just South West of Ottawa.
> 
> Great shoot.......go if you can.


Ok thanks, there is a Perth there but I had a feeling I remembered Ted living up near the French bit somewhere. Bit far for me to go though


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

looks like ctc on board for another kayak and perth rv is putting a package together as well ...thanks guys...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

big jono I`m north of Kingston about 45 minuets not far and always a blast....


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

That's a big 10-4 on the blast part. lol!!!
Can't wait Ted.:cheers:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well the trophy sponsor Dicola fuels is on board for water for the pools and also for the nice crystal trophies as well thanks Jim and Katherine Dicola of Perth Ont


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hey guys new sponsor Camo stuff bags and seat covers....Perrys gun shop from sault st marie ..if there make sure to check out their store on the great northern road .. thanks Lana and Jane ..Lana takes care of the kids at the championships and is a great leader for the sport greatly involved with the oaa...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

looks like boutique larcherot is in again and topline trailer who donated gas trimmer last year and picked up a snow sled worth 190 dollars for behind atv or snowmobile and some rods for the kids from bennette bait and tackle wow busy day picking up prizes....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

picked up the second pool at walmart yesterday in the usa picking up big prizes this week


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hot tub confirmed boys ... It will be beside pools this time noodles for non swimmers supplied lol lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow just picked up kayak from ctc and thanks to Perth Canadian tire Pierre and Jocelyn and Jeff thanks guys nice blue one with a paddle


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow again apa bows has committed and another new apa coming thanks Nabil and Adele great supporters ...I`m feeling good about tournament and am giving the hospital their money in advance for this year in a day or two


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

boutique L`archerot just gave me a box of goodies for the kids sorry but no bush buggy as intisipated instead another gas trimmer from topline trls thanks dan and Julie from larcherot and scott from topline ....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow Rob at THAT HUNTING AND FISHING STORE in Richmond ont just filled the back seat with prizes ...pellet gun for the kids rods and reels and a gps and super nice back pack I just might keep.... and other goodies guys thanks Rob and make sure guys to call these people or send them e-mails if ya win a prize ... this is how we have the best prizes I think around ....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

new apa bow just arrived sweet thanks nabil from apa


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

laying course out some new targets to try out different


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

water for pools ordered could use it now its hot


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just picked up gas trimmer from topline trailers thanks Scottt


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

will be heading down to your shoot Ted in a couple of weeks but have a couple questions. is it a shotgun start at 10 am? or is it random throughout the day? and do you also have camping on site as well? as we will be packing the tent. super excited for your shoot as I have been unable to make it the last couple of years.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Jay it is a random start and there is camping on site ( no services ). He does have an outhouse in the camping area.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

so as long as we are there by 10 am to register we are good then?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yup first day is pretty relaxed second day peer grouped in a couple of classes cash class and trad also .....so peer grouped must be ready to go out by 8 am latest so rest of group not waiting around....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ordered 80 steaks ....... so buy your ticket at registration or pre book now thanks guys just makes it easier for the cook ..... crap that's me ...... but might have 2 bbq's going to speed up dinner...looks like we have no fire ban so far so camp fire and and maybe some fireworks as well if I can find them lol lol


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for a great effort classic


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

course is new in some sections and some new targets as well buried friggin tractor again up to the axles with the bush hog on it worked and hour and a half to get it out bush hog is like a anchor in the mud ...lol lol lol ..you guys will appreciate no 48 yd alligator from raised platform as too wet there .....should be able to walk course all in sneakers ....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

can we show up friday night for the on site camping ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

two days guys people camping already


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Are there any camps near by?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Camping on site.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish I was coming Ted but I leave for 7 Springs on Monday morning for the iBO so can't do both. Good luck to you and everyone shooting.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Is pre-registration required or can we just show up?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Just show up


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Just wanted to put a post up saying good luck to everyone at the shoot. I really wish I could attend, but it's definitely not a realistic expectation to have. Hoping to make it out to a lot more of the local shoots throughout the rest of the year and next year. I look forward to meeting everyone I've come into contact with on here, as well as seeing some of the faces I shot with at York County! Hope you guys have lots and lots of fun!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

camping is open mowed the grass.... garbage cans out .... no open fires in campsite area...fire pit for fri and sat night .....those that want to stay sunday night please do.....arrive Friday any time you want...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sharbot lake and silver lake camp sites are full ...... try Mississippi lake and last stand campsite in perth or as stated camping on site toilet but no elect but a hose to fill your jugs


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck to all participating. I know you will all have a great time.

Can't wait to hear about it after it is all over......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jd


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Remember picture are worth a thousand words, could be interesting.lol!!!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

crazymoose said:


> Remember picture are worth a thousand words, could be interesting.lol!!!


Dont say that...u might get caught again ..lol


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Ted, thanks a lot, great site and outstanding hospitality!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

